# Suche Gilde aufm Blackrock, Allianz



## Falcon(Blackrock) (15. Juli 2007)

Servus,

ich habe ziemlich lange pausiert und vor einer Woche hat mich die Lust dank BC wieder gepackt.
Leider gibts meine alte Gilde von Anfang 2006 nicht mehr und ich kenne kaum noch jemanden auf dem Server, daher würde ich mich freuen, eine nette Gilde zu finden für Instanzen, PVP und alles Mögliche.
Wichtig ist mir Spontanität und kein Zwang, da ich beruflich kaum feste Raidzeiten garantieren kann.

Bin zur Zeit Lvl 65 Nachtelf Schurke 
ziemlich grün in allen Belangen (hab leider kaum ordentliche Items und auch kaum Raiderfahrung, bin aber denke ich ganz gut lernfähig)

Berufe sind Küschnern und Stammesleder.

Gegebenenfalls würde noch ein Freund von mir mitkommen, der nen 60 Schurken aufm Blackrock hat und zwei 70iger (Mage und Krieger) auf nem anderen Server (ist damals wegen des schlechten Pings gewechselt und will aber vielleicht zurückkommen, wenns wieder funktioniert)

Soweit so gut, würd mich über ne Einladung freuen =)

Falcon


----------



## X dauerzocker x (2. Oktober 2007)

Falcon(Blackrock) schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe ziemlich lange pausiert und vor einer Woche hat mich die Lust dank BC wieder gepackt.
> Leider gibts meine alte Gilde von Anfang 2006 nicht mehr und ich kenne kaum noch jemanden auf dem Server, daher würde ich mich freuen, eine nette Gilde zu finden für Instanzen, PVP und alles Mögliche.
> ...



Hey, komm doch in die Gilde Bruderschaft des Nordens!!! Wir sind immer nett und hilfsbereit. Raiden wollen wir zwar mal, aber so weit sind wir noch net. 

Einfach mal Umasambro oder Fernspäher anschreiben.


----------

